# [eBay] Razer COPPERHEAD NEU!!



## larud (10. April 2013)

Hi!

Ich dachte es könnte einige von Euch interessieren: 

Razer COPPERHEAD Gaming Maus - NEU!! 897126000478 | eBay

Ist glaube ich in diesem Zustand echt ne Rarität!

Gruß!


----------

